# Qld, DI, Banky pops a couple of cherries and wins comp!



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

The Cogs and I did a hit and run yesterday, Had my Dad over from WA which gave me a baby sitter so Banky and I could have a fish. A leisurely trip up saw us launch around 7.30 in some pretty ordinary conditions. Banky was after his first spaniard and my spot was still holding them. We did it hard for the first hour and a half, losing a few baits to bite offs, small reefies and a ramora!
The birds made an appearance about an hour before the high and as we were chasing down a bust up the bite came on!
I had some mackerel smash the surface about a meter in front of the yak heading straight under me and within 5 seconds we were both on. We both landed a 1200+ model and were separated for a while, I was bricked by 2 cobes, bitten off twice and was having my plastic hit regularly for a drop and a couple of bite offs, oh and I jigged up a 1m spaniard on it too.








I had been blown way North of Banky after having to tie a few rigs on the run and as I limped back to him I could see he was on to a cobes, Banky was waving me overand upon arrival he informed me that the cobes had made a run for it with his gaf! After a bit of messing around I helped him land his first cobes, 1280mm 14kg.
We Took them back to the weigh in at the Noosa family fishing classic and picked up some nice prizes,winning 3 categories. Banky's cobes was the biggest fish in the whole comp and our spanish 2 and 3. So all in all it was a great day, we had a few onlookers at the weigh in, I think we gave a few bream boys a complex! let alone all the stinkboaters!















All in all a great day, Well done Bank. 1 very proud Dad.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great stuff Dave, you earned them in those conditions!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

There's a few big names on that board there Sprocket and some ripper fish, the 620mm coral trout caught my eye. Well done to you both.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Yes please. Nice one banky and sprocket, rockin it. Nice win, show em how its done.
That coral trout caught my eye too.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Dave and Phil,

Seems the McGregor boys know how to win Comps ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DennisT said:


> Great work Dave and Phil,
> 
> Seems the McGregor boys know how to win Comps ;-)


Yep. Ban 'em from the Straddie comp next year Dennis. :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

It's now the McGregor comp at spot x next year ,just a rumour ...?WELL DONE BOYS


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Can we have a separate comp for the rest of us? Great work guys, fish and goodies.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Brilliant! Fishing with the boy when he gets a few big firsts, cleaning up at the comp and annoying stink boaters without saying a word.
Well done Dave and Phil! Thats going to hard to top.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good day with the boy at your spot !!!


----------



## aussiestu (Dec 8, 2013)

was good to meet you out there sprocket, I saw the final results and was kicking myself for not entering, I would've had a cobe for the seniors at 1120 lol

was that the cobe that banksy hooked when I left you guys?

stew


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Banky and Dave. 
Also thumbs up to you too Salti, for letting a couple go.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

If you are gonna pop a cherry - thats the way, great work


----------

